# Beau's Summer Cut



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Beau got a bath and a clipping today! He shares parents with LeeAnn's Monte, but just turned one year old 4-25-10. He is a litter mate of Megan's Gage. Beau's a good boy - but got a little restless towards the end. I still have a bit of trimming to do, but thought I better snap a pic right away because we have rain in the forecast and her won't be this clean for long!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, Beau looks adorable in his new haircut!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Beau looks great! You do a good job!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Adorable! He looks great.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks! I think he's a very handsome fellow. He even lays on his back for me to use the trimmers on his tummy! I really need to give Daisy the same bath and trimming and see if I can get them together for a photo before Beau's a mess again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynda he looks adorable, you did a wonderful job! He looks so much like his older brother Monte also.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Lynda he looks adorable, you did a wonderful job! He looks so much like his older brother Monte also.


I was hoping you would see this thread since we commented when he was just a few weeks old how much he looked like Monte! With Beau's new summer cut - you can see what Monte would look like if you trimmed him down without having to risk it!:tea::tea:

Can't wait to see/hear more about your new puppy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He looks GREAT! What clipper did you use? I'm trying to decide if I should do my own dogs, or take them to the groomer.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

irnfit said:


> He looks GREAT! What clipper did you use? I'm trying to decide if I should do my own dogs, or take them to the groomer.


Thanks, Michele - I have an Andis AGC Super 2-Speed clipper. I have two blades for the clipper: a #40 I use with the guards and a #10 I use for the bottom of feet, tummies, and anal area.

First I use the #10 blade to do the close clipping, then I switch to the #40 blade and snap on a 3/4" clipper guard for most of the body. I clip in the direction the hair grows making several passes over the same area so I don't have many "stragglers". Then I switch to a 1/2" guard to use around the hind end. This has just about eliminated the dingle-berry problem.  Daisy is smaller than Beau, so I use the 1/2" guard on her legs...

Finally, I comb the hair up away from the body and use scissors to even up any hair that's obviously longer than the surrounding hair. I bought some Kenchii grooming shears at a dog show. I have 8" curved and 8" straight scissors.... I bought most everything off the internet - but NOT scissors. I think its important to see how they fit your hand as there are different weights and sizes. 8" or 8.5" are great for grooming.... I also have Jodi's thinning shears..... they are great for blending and cutting hair between the eyes.

I have an adjustable height grooming table I bought off e-bay so I can groom them standing or seated.

It's really much easier than it sounds. Daisy had been to a groomer twice when she was very young. I could tell she didn't like it when I took her back the second time. Beau had never been to a groomer, so I was worried how he would react to the clippers. I watched the Jodi Murphy grooming video and that gave me the confidence to "go for it". The DVD was very detailed and I learned a lot from it. Well worth the $$. I also bought a comb fro Jodi Murphy and I LOVE it! Daisy and Beau accepted the clippers with no trouble. I've been doing this every 2 weeks after bath time.... I figure even if I cut them too short their hair grows back so rapidly....

I just started using clippers on them about 2 months ago. Previously, I scissored them. It took forever and never came out as even. This time, Beau actually laid down on the grooming table and let me roll him over on his back to trim his tummy and a sanitary patch in front of his "weenie".

I like doing my own grooming. Daisy and Beau don't have to sit around in crates at the groomer, I don't have to schedule appts and drive them back and forth. I can take my time so they aren't afraid of grooming. And....I don't have to pay $100 to have two dogs groomed every couple of weeks! It costs $$$ to get good clippers and scissors - but it's worth it. I've gradually acquired grooming equipment over the last 6 months (for birthday, Christmas, valentines day etc.). My DH didn't have to figure out a gift and I got what I wanted. 
:tea:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beau is really cute, you did a great job.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks! I managed to get Daisy done today. Beau was out for a walk with DH between showers - but didn't get too wet. I just can see to get them looking good in the same photo. Daisy looks like she is saying, "What now??? First you bathe me, then you clip me, and NOW you're making us pose so you can take a photo??? WTH"....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> Thanks! I managed to get Daisy done today. Beau was out for a walk with DH between showers - but didn't get too wet. I just can see to get them looking good in the same photo. Daisy looks like she is saying, "What now??? First you bathe me, then you clip me, and NOW you're making us pose so you can take a photo??? WTH"....


They are adorable!
PS-they remind me of my two


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job! You are really tempting me! I want to wait another 6-8 weeks to try out a new drying technique and conditioner and if it is not working for me, then it is Clipper time in July or June. 

I love your clip! Great job!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

They look great! You did a good job. I am thinking I need to order up this video. Sally, they DO look a lot like Oliver and Comet. I think Beau looks a bit like Augie too. Fun to see the eyebrows.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I think they look alike too, and I've also noticed the resemblance to Oliver and Comet - and Riley and Monte! As I said on a different post, I owned the clippers for MONTHS and just didn't know what to do with them or where to start. The DVDs inspired me! Its actually WAY easier than I hoped it would be....and much faster then scissoring them.


----------



## Lindzarie (Jun 30, 2008)

you cut his hair?? Gosh my gizmo hates it! I dont know what to do! any ideas?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look great & so cute together! You did a wonderful grooming job on them both.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Lynda they look soo cute. I wish I had enough guts to do that. I will say that the Gary does the grooming here. He does a great job. We dont take ours to groomers anymore. I might have to bring my two down for you to work on. We really need to have a playdate soon.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Precious, precious, precious. I love the photos. Wish I could even imagine myself doing such a good job grooming.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Lynda they look soo cute. I wish I had enough guts to do that. I will say that the Gary does the grooming here. He does a great job. We dont take ours to groomers anymore. I might have to bring my two down for you to work on. We really need to have a playdate soon.


Hey Megan! I think the playdate has to wait until after my hip replacement. I' not getting around too well! LOL... Kim's gonna keep Daisy and Beau while I'm in the hospital and the first few days I'm home. She is a lifesaver! I'd love to get together later in the summer....


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Lindzarie said:


> you cut his hair?? Gosh my gizmo hates it! I dont know what to do! any ideas?


For some reason, Daisy and Beau are much more cooperative when up on the grooming table. I'd try tiny treats and much praise if Gizmo behaves even 15 seconds of grooming. Beau's much better since he turned one... Neither one will let me trim the bottom of their feet if we're sitting on the couch - but both of them will put up with it on the grooming table.

I swear its MUCH easier than it looks. I was just amazed when i finally got up the guts to TRY....


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh love it <3 too cute and ready for summer ^_^


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> For some reason, Daisy and Beau are much more cooperative when up on the grooming table. I'd try tiny treats and much praise if Gizmo behaves even 15 seconds of grooming. Beau's much better since he turned one... Neither one will let me trim the bottom of their feet if we're sitting on the couch - but both of them will put up with it on the grooming table.
> 
> I swear its MUCH easier than it looks. I was just amazed when i finally got up the guts to TRY....


Oliver and Comet too! I didn't think I needed a table but it is soooo much better having one :redface:


----------

